# tadpole pot sizes



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

so my question is simple is there a good pot size people are keeping there tads in ~ is 210ml (7oz) to small for one tad or is it an ok size I have a plan for a tadpole rack and was wondering if this is a good size?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm raising up about 20 leucomelas tads each in a 12 oz deli cup that contains ~6-8 oz of water (a little more than half full). This seems the right size to me.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I went for it and made a tad rack what you think slow drips just got to add sponge filter heater and let it run for a while will throw my old filter sponge in to help with bacteria growth any ideas on lighting is it needed ?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Fancy. 

Better hobbyists than me don't even do any water changes, but I'm curious to see how your setup works long term. Keep us posted!


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I have added my Tad's and checked the water got moss and indian almond leaves all I can say is Thea's pots are amazing









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boardingfool (Sep 8, 2010)

scrumpydc said:


> Well I have added my Tad's and checked the water got moss and indian almond leaves all I can say is Thea's pots are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing, do you have any links on the supplies you used?


----------



## Cawdeen (Jan 1, 2019)

I raised my first batch of tincs in the 12 oz plastic cups about a third full and had no problems. They are food grade and cheap. If I had more tadpoles than I did I would have put them in some sort of Tupperware that could be stacked to save room and prevent the possibility of knocking one over.

That setup is pretty wild.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

boardingfool said:


> That is amazing, do you have any links on the supplies you used?


well i got everything local the pots are quest system q2 holders x20 I got the glass from an old greenhouse that someone was throwing away hence the join i cut it myself, The pipe is john guest 15mm pipe 2x end caps 1x T section and 1x90 elbow but it could be done with irrigation pipe which would have probs been cheaper the pump is a newa jet nj800 the drippers are claber rain jet shut off valve 1/4" but could use any irrigation kit that is adjustable and suitable for low-pressure amazon had loads but i just wanted to get mine local there are loads of ways to get the same result, and i have a heater in it hope this helps.

holds about 10 liters or 2.1 gallons so a bit more than a bromeliad that they would use in the wild I've used these pots so i can also just swap out the pots and have them at 45 is when they pop their front legs will see how it goes.


----------



## braydens (Sep 13, 2011)

i want to try the Q4 24oz but cant find a site that offers worldwide shipping (canada)


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing, scrumpy! I hope my tadpoles never see that picture... They aren't set up in nearly as luxurious accommodations. I just use 12oz plastic cups that I keep mostly full (as I have the chance to top off). The only advantage I can think of is that I can expand and contract pretty easily as the tadpole population increases/decreases.

Great job!

Mark


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh wow my little guys grow out in 2oz shot glasses with a little bit of java moss and Indian almond leaf. No water changes but I top off with clean water . I'd love to give them more space but they do fine. Once you get a couple dozen tadpoles, deli cups take up a lot of space lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Well thanks for the comments I have now added LEDs to them to make it easier to keep an eye on









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't risk a plug-in aquarium heater on anything.

Ambient room temps all the way for me.

Dangerous.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Philsuma said:


> I don't risk a plug-in aquarium heater on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use the unbreakable ones set at 22 only in there if it gets to cold probs will not come on very often I would be more worried about the pump failing then the heater though 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## raycentral (Oct 25, 2019)

A 12oz deli cup is what is most commonly used and works just fine.


----------



## Gavin9713 (Apr 6, 2014)

this is pretty wild setup, hope it works out, i always just use 12 oz cups and do water changes

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## raycentral (Oct 25, 2019)

That super cool. Never seen anything like it!


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

update on the rack seems that it "works" but, I will be taking it down as I am not fully happy with it.
It makes it harder to feed them and they seem to be growing slower than normal so I am going to put them back in a bigger tank for them to grow out in makes it easier to keep an eye on them and feed them, so I would recommend no one uses this design unless space is a concern as it is only 10cm wide doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Scrumpy, this is ridiculously awesome and fancy. I especially love the permanent tilting of the rearing cups. 



scrumpydc said:


> update on the rack seems that it "works" but, I will be taking it down as I am not fully happy with it.
> It makes it harder to feed them and they seem to be growing slower than normal so I am going to put them back in a bigger tank for them to grow out in makes it easier to keep an eye on them and feed them, so I would recommend no one uses this design unless space is a concern as it is only 10cm wide doesn't take up much room.


I have never raised tads communally, but I have heard of growth inhibition when it is done. I'm *TOTALLY GUESSING* it would occur when mixed species share water, otherwise the inhibitors would work against the secretors themselves. 

Maybe something worth researching?


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

I Have had no problems when raised together it's only certain tads witch become cannibalistic these ones haven't I was looking for a better way to raise them but it didn't pan out this time seems they like the company, if I start doing other species I will just raise them in pots unless they are community tads in which case they will go in the tank ime putting together today


----------

